# [NR] 3BLD French NRs - Arthur Garcin - 24.12/27.64



## Jugurtha (Nov 6, 2017)

Sooo happy to have finally achieved good times officially, at least closer to my global average at home 
Done in the first round of UK championship last WE!
Gopro footage and reconstructions are available (see in the description).






Also pulled out a (too) safe last solve in finals, missing first place due to some pauses.


----------



## G2013 (Nov 6, 2017)

Well done! If you increase your TPS you could get considerably faster!


----------



## Jugurtha (Nov 6, 2017)

G2013 said:


> Well done! If you increase your TPS you could get considerably faster!



Thanks man! Definitely, I'm aware of that for quite a long time, it's already much better than several months ago! My biggest issue at the moment is that I still have crappy algs for some comms (both edges and corners) that I need to improve.
My average TPS on these solves was respectively 5.8, 4.5 and 5.1, mostly because of these ugly comms, and for my 24 I had a 16-move corner comm that I took at least 3 seconds to execute. Also if I had started with a different sticker (and therefore new corner cycle, my buffer was already solved on the scrambled cube) it would have given me a pure RUD corner execution that would have been sub3, so a 21s solve overall.
Another mistake that I won't reproduce


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 6, 2017)

Great job


----------



## Meneghetti (Nov 7, 2017)

Great single and mean, Arthur! Congrats!


----------



## Jugurtha (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------

